# Odd cory behaviour



## Kezzab (5 Mar 2017)

I've recently set up a new tank (journal is Stig of the Sump) and transferred some fish across from an old tank, including two Cory sterbai (sp!). They've been in for 2 or 3 weeks and just relentlessly swim up and down the glass, mainly at the back of the tank. Why?

The substrate is more gravel than old tank, but there are areas of quite fine sand (which they ignore). It's almost stressful watching them.

All other fish seem to be behaving normally.

thoughts?


----------



## AlbaAquarist (5 Mar 2017)

Hi, I took a look at your journal, lovely tank. In my experience it take around 4-6 weeks for Corydoras to settle in and stop 'glass surfing'. It's a fairly common occurence for Cories as far as I know and mine still do it occasionally.

I wouldn't be particulary worried about it, but if it continues constantly after another couple of weeks there could be something stressing them. Ideally you should really keep Corydoras in larger groups, at least 4 with the more the better, they are very social fish.


----------



## Kezzab (5 Mar 2017)

thanks for the reply. I'll give it some time and pick up another 2 at some point, I have the space now!


----------



## Sonsey (12 Mar 2017)

Nothing to worry about at all, this is common Cory behaviour. Every species of Cory I have ever owned has done this, my Pandas were doing it just last night before I turned the lights off lol.

Corys are very social fish so if you have the space and the funds I'd recommend numbers of 7+ if possible, the males will often chase the females up and down the glass and if conditions are right you might find some eggs laid on the glass as well


----------

